# Cop: I Got My Rights To Do Anything I Want To Do!



## Laela (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 17, 2019)

I like it, they handled that situation perfectly. Glad he was fired STAT!


----------



## Laela (Nov 18, 2019)

He sounded like a drunk... considering how quickly he got fired, sounds like they'd wanted to get rid of him anyway..lol..
I'm just glad those brothers didn't get hurt for nothing...


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 18, 2019)

I am so sick of these crazy idiots.
I had to laugh..... one of the guys said I don’t know if his wife left him.  He was spitting in the car
It’s not funny.........Just glad they didn’t get shot.
I don’t think the racist had a gun.


----------

